# New 15 gallon sorority and multi-tank shelf



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

Here are pictures of my new 15 gallon sorority (I have more plants coming they will be here on Saturday.). Currently there are 4 girls in there and I want to get 2 more. I also included a picture of all of my other tanks on the shelf I bought myself for Christmas. I now have 4 empty tanks...looking for more males.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

nice tanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tanks and shelf.


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

very nice tanks! Is that a turtle I see in the middle shelf?  or are my eyes decieving me? lol


----------



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

SummerOJ-The tank in the middle on the right is my leopard gecko. 

Thanks everyone for the comments.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Great tanks! I was wondering what was in the middle shelf, lol. Leopard geckos are really cute!


----------



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is a pic of Spot, my leopard gecko.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute pic!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ohhh your shelf is making me very JEALOUS!!! LOL I waaant! Cuteee gecko too!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh, we have those same shelves from Costco! I never thought of putting tanks on them! Nice setup!


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Your leopard gecko is cute


----------



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

I have space for a few more tanks on the shelves. Each shelf is suppose to hold about 350 pounds. Before I can set up the tanks though I have to run a new electrical line over to the shelf, that way all of my tanks will be on a seperate line that is strong enough and that line will be hooked to the generator for when the power goes out (which happens frequently in winters in upstate NY).


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

thats awsome!!!! all of that setup


----------

